# Neuling will Karpfenangeln...



## Carp98 (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Community!

Um vorher kurz etwas zu erwähnen wie ich zu euch gestoßen bin: Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen Angelequipment bestellt(bei Askari) und da habe ich ständig für mich unbekannte Begriffe(Freilaufrolle etc) gesehen. So habe ich mir eine Liste gemacht und die Begriffe später eingegeben. Ratet mal was ich gesehen habt ;-D Anglerboard, Anglerboard, Anglerboard. Da dachte ich, sieht doch vernünftig aus, meldest du dich mal an.

Nagut soweit so gut. Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. 

Ich angel jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr. Bisjetzt habe ich immer kleine Weißfische geangelt. Da ich jedoch manchmal mit einem Freund angeln gehe und dieser ständig große Karpfen fängt, hab ich mir gedacht "Versuch's doch auch einmal". Und nun hoffe ich, habe ich das ganze Kram was ich zum Karpfen angeln brauche bzw. was es etwas leichter macht zusammen.(Ich habe natürlich schon ein paar kleinere gefangen, also nicht das ihr denkt bin kompletter Neuling.)

Naja, viel Gelabere. Nun, zum zweiten Mal, zu meiner Frage:

Was brauch ich noch zum Karpfen angeln(Equipment unten aufgelistet) bzw. mit welchen Techniken und Ködern ich sie am besten fangen kann?

Ich besitze mittlerweile:
-4 Ruten(1 Grundrute,1 Karpfenrute(eig. für kapitalen Fang), 1 Spinrute, 1 Allroundrute(sieht ziehmlich zerbrechlich aus :'D))
-4 Rollen(ist mir eigentlich egal welche, hauptsachen Bremse funzt und ich kann auswerfen^^)
-1 Karpfenkescher
-Elektrische Bissanzeiger, 2 zusätzliche Erdspieße
-Sonnenschirm, Campingstuhl
- massig Kisten, 1 große Rutentasche
- und eben alles was man sonst braucht...

Demnächst werde ich mir noch eine Abhakmatte, eine Wiegematte und einen guten Rod-Pod zulegen.

Bisjetzt habe ich immer Mais und Maden geangelt(auf Grund und manchmal auch mit Futterkorb) und mit Karpfenteig(mit Backaroma, Mais,Maden) angefüttert.

Um nochmal genauer auf die Frage einzugehen: Könnt ihr mir erklären wie das mit den Boilies genau funktioniert und was eine Futterrakete ist?

So lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, hoffe keine blöde Frage(oder auch Fragen) !

Vielen Dank schoneinmal im Voraus und 

liebe Grüße Lars!:m


----------



## Trumfi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Hallo Lars
google einfach mal nach Karpfenangeln.
Dan gehe auf Videos oder benutze einfach die suchfunktion.


----------



## Carp98 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort,
sie hilft mir dennoch nicht wirklich weiter. Auf den Videos erkennt man einiges nicht und außerdem wollte ich mal die Meinung von den richtigen Pros hören ;-D

Liebe Grüße Lars


----------



## Trumfi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Was ist den für dich ein Pro???
Jemand der dir 6Wochen erzählt wie Karpfenageln geht??? #q



Ich habe mich mal ausfürhlich mit dem thema beschäftigt und wen man nur bei google die ersten 3 Seiten liest dan haste halt pech gehabt.


----------



## Carp98 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Naja ein Pro ist für mich auf jemand der mir nett auf meine Frage antwortet, dazu ist ja dieses Forum da. Und zu diesen gehörst du nicht.#d Und auf diesen Seiten steht ungefähr immer dasselbe(eh das gleiche). 

ich wäre trotzdem froh, wenn mir jemand anderes auf meine Frage antwortet.!|good:

Liebe Grüße Lars


----------



## barschkönig (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Du hast doch schon fast alles zum Karpfenangeln, aber kauf dir keine Wiegematte, das ist quatsch, du kannst den Fisch auch im Karpfensack wiegen.
Zu deiner Frage mit den Boilies: Es gibt viele, viele Boiliesorten, am besten du holst dir zum Einstieg einfache Erdbeerboilies, die sind schön süß und darauf kann schon sehr viel beißen. Den Boilie fädelst du auf eine Haarmontage mit einer Boilienadel. Also Nadel durch dann am Haar einhängen und durchziehen, Stopper drauf fertig. Am besten du fischt eine Selbsthakmontage. 
Ich fische immer so:
Ein Inlineblei wird auf die Hauptschnur gezogen und danach ein Wirbel angeknotet und an den kommt dann das Vorfach. Dann wird das Blei nur noch richtig fest in den Wirbel geschoben sodass alles fest ist. Ich nehm immer Bleie von FOX, sind zwar teuer aber bei uns im Laden sind es die einzigsten Inlinebleie.


----------



## BARSCH123 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Wilkommen an Board |supergri

Zum Thema:

Es ist ein bischen schwer auf deine fragen zu antworten da sie nicht klar augedrückt sind, gip uns noch ein paar infos und dir wird sicherlich besser geholfen.

- Gewässer art ?
- wie oft im jahr ?
- preis limmit ?
- welche kleinteile hast du schon ?
- Festblei oder Laufblei ?
- wurfgewicht der aufgezählten ruten ?
- evt. auch rollen und mit was sie bespuhlt sind ?
- fischbestand in den gewässern ?
- Größe der zu erwartenden fische ?

so ich denke wen diese fragen geklärt sind kann man dir wesentlich leichter weiterhelfen ( was hir alle gerne tuhen).

Tl.

Für rechtschreibfehler entschuldige ich mich, doch ich bin gerade im stress |supergri


EDIT: vllt. kann ein mod den trööt mal in die karpfen ecke schieben.


----------



## Carp98 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

@Barschkönig
Ah herrlich :'D
Das ist doch mal hilfreich. Vielen Dank.
Trotzdem noch 2 Fragen:
1.: Was ist eine Haarmontage?  Muss ich richtige "Haare"(also vom Kopf etc.) nehmen oder was versteht man darunter?
2.: Deine Selbsthakmontage hört sich gut an. Funktioniert die nur bei großen Karpfen oder bei allen, denn ich denke der Widerstand dort ist groß oder? Und wenn es für alle geht kann ich mir das doch sicherlich in einem Angelshop näher erklären lassen oder?


----------



## Freund96 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Ich würde dir die Haar-Rigs(Haken mit Schlaufe unten) anbieten weil du da Boilies Mais etc. dran tun kanst.
Das Ganze tust du an eine Selbsthakmontage.
Mit einen Pva-Netz/-Schlauch/-Beutel kanst du gut mit Anfüttern(PVA ist Wasserlöslich, deshalb musst du Mais vorher in Öl tauchen)


----------



## barschkönig (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Also das ist schwer zu erklären ich habe hier mal ein Bild gefunden, das Haar ist die kleine Schlaufe am Haken, dort hängst du die Boilienadel ein und ziehst den Boilie auf das Haar, der Haken hängt also frei, der Karpfen saugt dann den boilie samt Haken ein.

Die Selbsthakmontage funzt bei allen größen von Karpfen. Und der Händler in deinem Angelladen wird dich auch nochmal beraten. Auch in Sachen Anfüttern.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Hi Lars ,

hier einwenig was zum lesen:

Karpfenangeln für kleines Geld

Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder

Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...3&postcount=35

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...1&postcount=15


----------



## barschkönig (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir die Haar-Rigs(Haken mit Schlaufe unten) anbieten weil du da Boilies Mais etc. dran tun kanst.
> Das Ganze tust du an eine Selbsthakmontage.
> Mit einen Pva-Netz/-Schlauch/-Beutel kanst du gut mit Anfüttern(PVA ist Wasserlöslich, deshalb musst du Mais vorher in Öl tauchen)


 
Das Bild von Freund96 zeigt eine Safety clip Montage, diese wird mit Outlinebleien gefischt, ich würde dir aber empfehlen eine Inlinemontage zu verwenden.


----------



## riecken (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Einfach ma bei Youtube "Matze Koch" eingeben...Er ist wie ich finde einer der besten Karpfen angler...Und er ist nicht so einer der auf Marken oder sonstwas schwört...
Das finde ich z.b. sehr schön http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cot3oPOxIEI


----------



## Carp98 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Gut dann werde ich mal auf deine Antworten antworten *gg*.
(Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort)

-ich geh oft an Teichen angeln welche ca 3-10 m tief sind und ca. eine größe von 100m x 100m haben. Manchmal angel ich aber auch an einem Feuerwehrteich der dann 1,30 tief ist und 15m x 15m groß ist.

-Jedes Wochenende 1 ganzen Tag.(In Ferien auch nachtangeln und mehrere Tage ohne Nächte)

-Naja meine Eltern, ich sags mal so, interessieren sich nicht wirklich für angeln deßhalb muss ich meistens selber für gekauftes aufkommen. Also eher weniger^^

- Bleie ausreichend , Futterkörbe, diese dinger wo man die schnur durchsteckt und körbe und bleie einhängt^^(kenn den namen nicht)

-Naja guck mal oben denke eher Festblei

-Allround(15-25 ô.O)
die anderen alle 30-50

-naja die art ist denk ich egal
auf der grund und auf der karpfenrute ist noch keine schnur(erst bestellt) auf der allrounder ist 25 iger(blau) auf der spinrute 30iger(weiß,also durchsichtig)

- eigentlich relativ gut, vorallem viele kleine Plötzen und rotfedern, also ich zähle mal auf : Barsche,Rotfedern,Rotaugen,Aale(durch Flussanschluss gekommen), karpfen, (und man sagt auch 1 wels, was ich persönlich nicht glaube)


-naja karpfen ca. 30-50 groß sind auch paar 50-70 ig drin

Naja ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter!!

Liebe Grüße Lars..

Muss nebenbei Englisch lernen, deßhalb kann ich nicht so schön schreiben^^


----------



## Carp98 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Erstmal bedanke ich mich bei euch allen herzlich, also bei Freund96, Gunnar. , riecken , und bei Barsch123
Und vorallem geht mein dank an barschkönig!!
Und vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder  ;-

Und ehh..
Töte ich den Karpfen(also mein Freund traut sich nicht das arme Tier zu töten, deßhalb soll ich es beim nächsten Mal machen.. ich mach es generell nicht, weil es viel zu schade ist, sollen sich doch noch andere daran erfreuen(ich kauf lieber den karpfen vom züchter *lecker*)) besser mit Herzstich oder mit Kiemenschnitt, weil ich grad gelesen hat das beides seine vor- und nachteile hat..


----------



## barschkönig (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Bitte Bitte keine Ursache|supergri

Also wenn ich mal nen Karpfen mitnehme (selten) dann stech ich die immer durch Herzstich ab. Also vorher betäuben durch einen schlag auf den Kopf und dann halt abstechen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Moin!
Wenn dein Freund Fisch essen will, soll er den Karpfen gefälligst selber um die Ecke bringen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Carp98 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Naja du musst aber auch ein bisschen Verständnis für ihn haben, denn ich bin 13 und er ist 10. Das ist doch ein Unterschied.


----------



## BARSCH123 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Das hilft sehr, danke.

Ruten:
Also da du ja in kleinen gewässern fischt, und die zu erwartenden fische nicht "so groß" sind, würde ich dir zu einer 2,75lb karpfenrute raten.>>>KLICK<<<
Da deine genannten ruten nicht über das nötge wurfgewicht verfügen, fallen sie zum festblei fischen raus.

Schnur:
die schnur stärken die auf deine rollen bespuhlt sind, sind ebenfals zu schwach, eine schnürstärke von mindestens 0,30mm eher 0,35mm ist ratsam.

Montage:
In einem der von dir ganannten gewässern ( feuerwehrteich) ist warscheinlich eine ordentliche schlammschicht auf dem grund. Deshalb ist eine seitenblei montage (safety clip) angebrachter als ein inline rig.
auserdem würde ich in dem gannanten gewässer mit Vorfäch längen von 25- 30 cm arbeiten.

wen die gewässer wenig bis keinen schlamm beherbergen würde ich dir zu einer inline montage raten und mit vorfach längen von 10-15 cm arbeiten.

Köder:
Ich denke das für den anfang kleine "leichte" köder angebracht sind, wie zb.

- Boilies 14- 16mm
- Hartmais
- kichererbsen 

die geschmacksrichtung der boilies musst du selber für das jeweillige gewässer herausfinden da hilft nur testen.
ganz grob gesagt gibt es zwei richtungen an boilies, und das sind fischig/herb und süß/fruchtig. 
diese zwei boilie kategrorien solltest du erstmal ausgiebig testen um ein besseres bild zu bekommen auf welche richtung die fische im jeweilligen gewasser stehen.

Anfüttern:
In den gennanten klein gewässern, nicht zu viel füttern eine tagesration von:

2 Händen mais und 1ne hand boilies dürfte ausreichen um zum erwünschten erfolg zu kommen.
das vorherige anfüttern erhöt die chance auf erfolg enorm, eine vorfütter zeit von 1-2 tagen dürfte in den gewässern reichen.


soo, ich habe fertig 

Hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

Tl.


----------



## Carp98 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Wenig geholfen ist gut!!! SUPER GEHOLFEN :k

Aber...
...
...
...
...
Was ist InlineBlei und was ist ein safety clip??


----------



## BARSCH123 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Safety clip:
http://www.carpfisher.info/images/safety-clip-rig2-gr.jpg

Inline blei:
http://www.sac-bayreuth.de/images/inline.jpg
http://www.anglershaven.co.za/newsletter/nov_08_images/inline.jpg

Tl.


----------



## Carp98 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Thx!!


----------



## micha84 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

In meiner Ansicht nach braucht man bei Karpfenangeln nicht viel Ausrüstung. Die Industrie macht es sich nur einfach und hat Kataloge mit 200 Seiten wo das Karpfenangeln erleichteren sollte. 

In wirklichkeit reicht eine Mittelschwere Angel aus und je nach Geschmack entweder mit Feeder oder auf Boilies. Wen ich am See bin verwende ich auch Feedersysteme aber so wirklich grosses habe ich damit nicht an der angel gehabt. Ich schmeisse immer morgens vor den Ufer etwas von dem Feederfutter rein und schmeisse alle Stunde eine Handvoll nach. Natürlich dazwischen rein Haken mit Mais auf den Grund und auf die Pose achten. 
So habe ich die meisten Karpfen bis jetzt gefangen hingegen meine Profi Karpfenangler ganzen Tag auf den trockenen sassen. Ich verstehe es bis heute nicht wieso man bis zu 100M seine Köder rauswirft den vor dem Ufer tummeln sich soooo viel Fische.


----------



## Firehawk81 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*



micha84 schrieb:


> So habe ich die meisten Karpfen bis jetzt gefangen hingegen meine Profi Karpfenangler ganzen Tag auf den trockenen sassen. *Ich verstehe es bis heute nicht wieso man bis zu 100M seine Köder rauswirft den vor dem Ufer tummeln sich soooo viel Fische.*




Die Antwort ist ganz einfach. Die meisten von uns stehen eher auf Klasse als auf Masse. Die großen, erfahrenen Kampfmaschienen fressen meistens weiter draußen. (was nicht unbedingt 100m bedeuten muss)


----------



## Carp98 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Sooo jetzt habt ihr mir echt super geholfen.. jedoch bleibt eine Frage noch übrig^^

Was hat es mit den Boilie haken bzw. mit Boilie nadeln auf sich??


----------



## barschkönig (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Also beim Thema Karpfenhaken frage deinen Händler, der wird dir einige zeigen. Ich denke mal das er dir schon vorgebundene geben wird für den Anfang. Später wenn du mehr Erfahrung gesammelt hast, kannst du die Vorfächer selber binden. 
Eine Boilienadel wirst du auch beim Händler finden, das ist eine Nadel wo die spitze eingebogen ist, da hängst du das Haar zum auffädeln ein.


----------



## barschkönig (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*



micha84 schrieb:


> In meiner Ansicht nach braucht man bei Karpfenangeln nicht viel Ausrüstung. Die Industrie macht es sich nur einfach und hat Kataloge mit 200 Seiten wo das Karpfenangeln erleichteren sollte.
> 
> In wirklichkeit reicht eine Mittelschwere Angel aus und je nach Geschmack entweder mit Feeder oder auf Boilies. Wen ich am See bin verwende ich auch Feedersysteme aber so wirklich grosses habe ich damit nicht an der angel gehabt. Ich schmeisse immer morgens vor den Ufer etwas von dem Feederfutter rein und schmeisse alle Stunde eine Handvoll nach. Natürlich dazwischen rein Haken mit Mais auf den Grund und auf die Pose achten.
> So habe ich die meisten Karpfen bis jetzt gefangen hingegen meine Profi Karpfenangler ganzen Tag auf den trockenen sassen. Ich verstehe es bis heute nicht wieso man bis zu 100M seine Köder rauswirft den vor dem Ufer tummeln sich soooo viel Fische.


 
Ganz einfach: Weil es einfach jeder macht. Bei uns an der Talsperre fängt man keinen karpfen am Ufer weil irgendwann vor einigen Jahren angefangen wurde 100, 200 meter weit draußen zu Angeln und dementsprechend wurde auch gefüttert. Zu dieser Zeit gab es noch keine Anfutterbegrenzung also wurde gefüttert und gefüttert. Die Karpfen gewöhnen sich dran also wird nun draußen gefischt.
Ich bin mir sicher das das nicht nur bei mir so ist. 
Und ich bin mir auch sicher das auch große Karpfen am Ufer langziehen also auf Wurfweite, das hängt alles mit dem "Trend" zusammen.


----------



## Carp98 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Mhm okey.. und Wo ist der Vorteil ob ich mir haken selber binde?(billiger oder was?) ...

Und lohnt es sich ein Buch mit Knoten und montagen zu kaufen?(13€)


----------



## barschkönig (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Ja du kommst billiger und die Montagen die du selber bindest kannst du an deine Art des Fischens selbst anpassen. Jeder bindet seine Karpfenvorfächer selbst. 

Ja für den Anfang wäre es nicht schlecht, da sollte auch drin stehen wie man seine Montagen selber bindet.


----------



## Angelfreund12 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuling will Karpfenangeln...*

Bin selber noch Jungangler habe aber sehr gute Erfahrungen
mit Pop up (am Hair rig) ca. 30cm über Grund gemacht (ist vorallem gut bei bewachsenem Grund, da das Boili über den Pflanzen stht, und so besser sichtbar ist.

mfg Angelfreund12
(petri Heil und viel Spaß beim testen)


----------

